# Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)



## Redstaple (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

I'm having A similar problem. I have vaio vgn 590. Windows 7. 64 bit. Everything was working normally. Nothing was spilled and I checked the keys for dust and debris. All of th sudden I noticed that my "a" key was not working. Then I tried typing the alphabet and noticed that my a b c k and s keys were not working. I restarted and the keys I just mentioned still did not work. However, at this point, the d f h j k l w keys stoPped working along with the "up arrow key.". I tried to restart again. The same keys were not working. However, this time, my touch mouse Pad sort of stopped working. I was able to move the cursor, but I am not able to tap twice to double click something....I actually have to use the left mouse button. 

I've read that taking the battery and the power adapter out, holding in the power button for 45 seconds, then restarting fixes some keyboard issues. I tried this twice and did not work. 

I checked the numlock button and it's off. 

This really sucks and hopefully someone has some advice. 


Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

Hi welcome to TSF

Is this laptop under warranty? have you tried uninstalling the keyboard in device manager if not try that and restart laptop.


----------



## Redstaple (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

Thanks for the reply! So I was going to uninstall it from the device manager, but I got a warning saying that I was about to uninstall a device from my computer and asked me if I wanted to continue. I wasn't really sure what to do as I'm not sure how to reinstall it. 

So after I uninstall it, is it easy to reinstall?

Thanks again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

i should of said that it will reinstall when windows loads.


----------



## Redstaple (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

Thanks again. So when I uninstall it, will it uninstall the touchpad mouse also? Just wondering because I need to enter a windows password for it to boot. I've been using the on-screen keyboard to do that and don't know how I would be able to do that without the mouse.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

Hi is this your model Sony eSupport - VGN-Z590 - Support
if not use the change model in blue writing to get your model you can then get all the drivers including the pointing device on the page you can then try reinstalling the driver


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

when you uninstall the keyboard it should not effect the touchpad. does the keyboard do the same thing in safemode?


----------



## Redstaple (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

Thanks for the replies. so I uninstalled the keyboard through the device manager. The computer restarted. Upon restart, the driver must have automatically reinstalled itself as the keyboard was functional...except for the still non working keys. 

I was thinking. When the first, suddenly happened. I was using Adobe Illustrator. I hadn't used illustrator for quite some time and I was trying to remember the key combination to bring an object to the front of the art board. The combination is shft/ctrl/]. Before remembering this combo, I was tryin all sorts of key combinations with shft and ctrl. Would one of these accidental key combinations disabled the keys? Maybe put it in some weird mode or something?

It's just so weird that one minute everything Was working properly and then all of the sudden these random few keys just suddenly stop working

By the way, to get around this I've been accessing the web mostly through my iPhone. If I really need to type something on my laptop I use the Logitech Touch Mouse app on my phone. It acts as a virtual mouse and keyboard. It works pretty well but it reall sucks to have to type on this thing all the time!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Intermittent Laptop Keyboard Problem (oddly specific keys not working)*

How to Disable Caps Lock Key in Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek
Map Any Key to Any Key on Windows 7 / XP / Vista - How-To Geek
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/5937-windows-key-shortcuts-enable-disable.html
how to disable keyboard keys windows 7 - Google Search
that is pretty much all of it don't think that combo does it


----------

